# Suche BF2 Key



## EarlSimmons17 (13. März 2009)

Hi wollte mit meinem Kollegen mal wieder BF2 zocken. Nun hat er aber leider keinen gültigen CD Key. Hat das Spiel noch wer und würde es mir verkaufen?
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## doceddy (14. März 2009)

Braucht ihr den Key, um online zu zocken?


----------

